# 14.5 stone......and no its not muscle help please



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ok guys/girls

iv been on a bulking diet for a while now. iv made some nice gains, get some mass on. not huge but grew to what i wanted to

but i also banged on a rubber tyre around my waist :cursing: :cursing:

so its now time to cut. i plan to start to cut as of monday 15th march

but i am in need of some serious help

iv done a lots of reading on here and cant decide what to do. keto, timed carbs ect ect

8am: 75g fine oats in a protein shake with 10ml olive oil, banna

10.30am: whole skinless chicken breast, serving of spinach

1pm: can of tuna in a whole meal roll with lettece (no salad/mayo cream ect)

4pm: protein shake, 2x banna

5.30pm: train

7pm: piece of fish or steak with spinach 2x fish oil cap

10pm: table spoon of peanut butter

so thats 1 opinon i have to use.

or i could use this diet for a week, then cut out to min carbs for 3 days. then move on to no carbs at all?

i just cant decide what to do. i seriously need to cut. any advice will be repped :thumb:  cheers guys/girls


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

why not try carb cycling ? and throw in some cardio ?


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

I would have a casein shake at10 before bed and have a few more healthy fats.cardio pre brekky 45 mins 3x a week see if u lose weight on that


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I would try a keto for 6 weeks then move onto carb cycling


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

how tall are you? wat you want to cut down to ?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Training days -

Carbs - brekky,pre and post workout,the rest fibrous and fats

cardio 30 mins pwo

None training -

Carbs up until lunch then taper down using fibrous and fats

Cardio 30 mins

Sample(training)

oats/weetabix with berries and protein shake

3 boiled eggs

chicken and green salad

oats and shake

Train

banana and shake

salmon and veg

protein shake with oil(olive/hemp/fish/udo's etc)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I wouldnt go keto mate....get the body USED to a decrease in carbs and up the cardio.

AND GET YOUR ASS OFF MW2


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

pea head said:


> I wouldnt go keto mate....get the body USED to a decrease in carbs and up the cardio.
> 
> AND GET YOUR *FAT *ASS OFF MW2


x2 :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

well i was looking at keto but like pea head has said and is a valid point i have to get the body used to it first i surpose, as ill just crash else.

ill get some pics up guys this has been my recent routine which i had some help from con with:

Meal 1: 5 whole eggs, 2 slices of toast, 1 piece of fruit (small glass of fruit juice is ok instead), 1 serving of green veg I suggest spinach as it takes no cooking and goes down within seconds. Multi vitamin (whatever you like)

Meal 2: 1 large can of tuna, 50 grams (uncooked weight) brown rice, portion of green veg, 1 TBS extra virgin olive oil

Meal 3: 1 large chicken breast, whole grain medium sized roll OR 50 grams of pasta, small portion of veg (a bit of salad will do), with this meal take 5 fish oil caps

Meal 4 based on you going to the gym: Have 1 scoop of whey, 1 gram vitamin c, 2 pieces of fruit 30 minutes prior to training&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Have water with bcaa's while training&#8230;&#8230;.after training have 2 scoops of whey and 50 grams of sugar absolutely anything you want but it can't have fat a can of coke is fine for example.

Meal 4 based on non training day: Have 2 scoops whey, 2 pieces fruit, 5 grams fish oil

Meal 5: As much red meat as you want, some days you want more some days less just eat until you are satisfied, 1 jacket potato, some fat free cheese is perfectly fine it is just protein nothing else (drop potato and cheese if you did not train that day), large varied green salad as much as you can handle.

Prior to bed if you are hungry: 5 whole eggs, some greens OR 1 large chicken breast, some greens, 5 fish oil

Prior to bed if you are not hungry: 1 TBS peanut butter (this has to be natural peanut butter or you will slow muscle gains down as the cheap stuff is toxic with trans fats), 1 scoop whey

this was my diet, i got off con as he was cpoaching me 1 on 1. but as he is so busy with his own stuff i really dont want to ask him what cutting diet i should do next.

things was going really was up till about feb then i let myself go abit (stress from no work and not getting motivated)

training was:

Cornelius Parkin 12 November 2009 at 18:13

Ok training part.

I am pleased to see such a generic work out because this tells me we can get you having great results very quickly!

Now most guys love to be in the gym it's a fun place to be so on so forth. But just think how much more time to do other things you would have if you were not in there every day&#8230;..

Warm ups are up to you do as many as you feel you need.

Do as many work outs as you want per week but record the weights and reps on each work out and don't do another work out until you think you can better on the next work out than you did on the last work out.

Also forget about every one else and what they are lifting as it simply has no importance to your own goals.

I don't want you to kill your self on any set so stop one rep short of failure. Or else you will burn out.

These two work outs will feel horrible with the short rest periods but this will train your cns and also it will burn fat like crazy.

I suggest you not do extra cardio work outs at the moment because this will be enough but if you must keep it moderate like a brisk incline tread mill walk.

Every rep needs to have a slow negative (2-3 seconds lowering) then pause at the bottom for a moment and then explode the weight back up. Use the fullest range of motion possible on each and every exercise.

If this program does not suit you well we will be able to tell that within a couple of weeks but until then do them and record what you do in the gym.

Day 1

Get on the bike and do 10 minutes of light peddling to warm up

Squats (now weight does not matter at this stage what matters is full range of motion that means touch your ass off your ankles every rep) 10 sets of 10 reps with one minute between every set. I suggest you start with perhaps 40kg or 50kg like I said it is all about form. At all times keep looking up. Big breath on the way down, exhale on the way up.

Lying leg curl 5 sets of 10-15 reps 1 minute between sets

Standing calve raises 5 sets 10-15 reps 1 minute between sets

Abb crunch on any machine you like 10-20 reps 1 minute between sets

Day 2

Get on the bike and do 10 minutes of light peddling to warm up

Clean and press 5 sets 6-10 reps 1 minute between sets

Flat dumb bell press 5 sets 6-10 reps 1 minute between sets

Narrow Dips 5 sets stop each set just short of failure 1 minute between sets

Deadlifts from the floor 5 sets of 5 reps 2 minutes between sets

Narrow grip reverse lat pull downs 5 sets 6-10 reps 1 minute between reps

Barbell curls 1 set of 30 reps using a weight where you can not do more than 15 reps in one go so when you hit failure put it down for 5 seconds and then get some more and so on until you hit 30

this was my training but im currently doing:

mon: chest/tri

tue: back/bi

thur: legs

fri: shoulders/traps

currenty no cardio (this has to change)

diet currently is pretty much the same as what con gave me.

but im just thinking off getting a good solid diet in place where i can lower the carbs.

but im just so comfused i dont know what to do  and con is so busy he was going to help me but i really dont want to annoy him with questions.

how dare you ask me to get off mw2 :tongue: its away of life for me know :lol:

get to the mw2 thread and were arrange a ukm game :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> how tall are you? wat you want to cut down to ?


im 5ft 8" short in other terms lol.

but im very wide. im stocky,

iv got a ok top half. its mainly my gut and hips


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Training days -
> 
> Carbs - brekky,pre and post workout,the rest fibrous and fats
> 
> ...


thanks for the example diet there

very helpful :thumb:

just going to have a gander at carb cycling as well


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

How did u find training only 2 days a week?

How long did you do it for?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

for your cardio you want fat burn so high incline fast walk/slow jog for about 40 mins


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> How did u find training only 2 days a week?
> 
> How long did you do it for?


it was 4 days mate. i repeated each day twice. so i done both sessions twice a week. was hardcore with 10 sets of squats. but i found i went from a 120kg deadlift to a 145kg deadlift with weeks very quickly got some good strength gains


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> for your cardio you want fat burn so high incline fast walk/slow jog for about 40 mins


need my heart rate around 136bpm for fat burn. so yeh a good steady jog would be good

think ill try morning jog before breaky for a bit see how i get on


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> need my heart rate around 136bpm for fat burn. so yeh a good steady jog would be good
> 
> think ill try morning jog before breaky for a bit see how i get on


Good luck with your routine mate and say hello 6 pak in a few months! Cheers for the reps and Ill hit ya back :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

yh hope to say hello to a 6 pak 

never ever in my life have i taken my top off in public, not even on holiday, so this summer id like to

cheers for the reps


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Mate im trying to get rid of my gut at the moment,all im doing is keeping carbs around training (pre,post and brekky). The rest of the day is protein and fats...its working well as im staying at around 14.5 stone but im definitely leaning out. Maybe try doing that bud,see how it goes. I also do 10-15 mins cardio after weights and 20-30 mins cardio sessions twice a week. Its going well,might be worth a go pal.

I feel for you mate,i know what its like not taking your top off...i still dont feel comfortable taking my top off but hopefully this summer i will :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

God said:


> A couple of people, including me, have asked but I haven't seen you respond. How much do you have to lose? What's your bf% roughly? This to a certain extent will affect what diet you choose.


hey god

sorry mate i did read your last response but didnt respond how rude of me.

id say im about 25% fat if im honest.

i have about a 37" waist.

id like to get down to a 32"/34" waist that would be brill.

im not to fussed about weight as i go by measurments more than weight,

would like to really lose the bf as much as poss. get down to about 15%bf if i can


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Mate im trying to get rid of my gut at the moment,all im doing is keeping carbs around training (pre,post and brekky). The rest of the day is protein and fats...its working well as im staying at around 14.5 stone but im definitely leaning out. Maybe try doing that bud,see how it goes. I also do 10-15 mins cardio after weights and 20-30 mins cardio sessions twice a week. Its going well,might be worth a go pal.
> 
> I feel for you mate,i know what its like not taking your top off...i still dont feel comfortable taking my top off but hopefully this summer i will :thumb:


im really hoping to slim down for this summer. its all good being musclicar, but whats the point when i have a gut


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

thats great god thanks for that, ill check out bigjoes threads see what he has to say. cheers bud.

repped


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

oliver Roberts said:



> hey god
> 
> sorry mate i did read your last response but didnt respond how rude of me.
> 
> ...


you sure you're 25% thats alot mate you dont look it in your avi

good luck with the cut


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Ollie,personally i'm not a fan of Keto,i believe there's healthier,and more enjoyable,ways of leaning out.I also believe it's a sure fire way to fook up your insulin sensitivity.

Carb cycling or simply making sensible carb choices at intelligent times will ensure the weight comes off,if you want to speed things up then extra cardio as required.When required,this is how i manage my diet and i lean up nicely without going to extremes


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> you sure you're 25% thats alot mate you dont look it in your avi
> 
> good luck with the cut


um to be honest im not 100% sure what my bf is. i know im carry a fair bit of excess fat on my belly and hips, plus bottom of my chest has gotten a bit flabby.

so need to get cutting.its my own fault why i got like this. so know its time to turn it around. thanks mate hope it all goes ok


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Ollie,personally i'm not a fan of Keto,i believe there's healthier,and more enjoyable,ways of leaning out.I also believe it's a sure fire way to fook up your insulin sensitivity.
> 
> Carb cycling or simply making sensible carb choices at intelligent times will ensure the weight comes off,if you want to speed things up then extra cardio as required.When required,this is how i manage my diet and i lean up nicely without going to extremes


thanks paramanic. what im going to do is have higher carbs on a training day, and reduce the good fats. then on a non training day have more good fats and less carbs.

i plan to do morning cardio in the mornings pre breaky to help with the fat lose. as well as cardio after training see how that goes. ill pot my diet up in a sec if you want to take a look :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

link to my diet and training if any one would like to see 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/91731-will-i-change-14-5-stone-lean-diet.html#post1527327


----------

